

ChromePHP - PHP Console Logging in Google Chrome - craigc
http://chromephp.com

======
craigc
I made this a while ago, but thought I'd share it here in case anyone is
interested. Technically it can support any language but it would require a
header set server side with the encoded data to be logged.

